# INFJ or INFP?



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

Goddamn. Soooooooo I've tried reading VJ's website. And although it seems there is a lot of information, it just feels like _too _much. Like there are too many factors, and I flip flop between INFJ and INFP after reading almost every page.
I've tried reading up on cognitive functions before, and I feel the more I read it just adds to my confusion. 
Clearly my research isn't getting anywhere. Instead of wasting my time, I'd like to get input from people who have a better understanding of the topic. 

*(Potentially useful?) brain-vomit:*
-I am mostly very aware of other's feelings--meaning I know what people want without them directly saying it, and I'm aware of how things I say or do can hurt people's feelings.
-I am hurt very easily, but almost never show it. Usually because the things I get hurt over are so little making a fuss over it would be utterly pointless and just lead to more problems.
-I get the most energy when I am inspired. When I have found a new perspective, a new way to live my life......a promise/vision of change.
-^Although this is true....I need to make these realizations myself. I might be inspired by somebody by observing them, but if somebody is talking to me and trying to change my perspective...I remain stubborn. My approach on life is something I have thought carefully about and I get upset when it is rejected.
-When I help others sort out there problems, I take on more of a T approach. "Is this really worth getting upset over? What is the true reality of the situation? What are the pros and cons of each route, and what is your main goal?"
-I have a need to share my thoughts and feelings, especially with my friends.
-I don't really have a vision or need to change the world. I would rather help individual people with their personal problems.
-"I don't need to talk about myself. I don't enjoy it." <--I saw this on an INFP description, does this really apply to INFP's? Because really...I love talking about myself (you could probably tell already, too :crazy. I have to be careful not to talk about myself _too_ much.
-I have a strong sense of what is right or wrong.
-As a child I was extremely in touch with my feelings. I had a lot of seemingly inexplicable "gut" feelings, to the point where I didn't think anybody else would understand.
-I care about what is acceptable. I care what most people think of me, and I don't want to be seen as boorish or rude. And I don't want to hurt somebody's feelings or make them uncomfortable.

What else can I tell you that will help you determine my type? What are some examples of INFJ vs INFP?


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

I truly am a believer that you have to look at the functions rather than J versus P because the two INFx types are so vastly different and it is only in the most superficial of ways that they appear the same. Mind you, the superficial points are the ones we're the most familiar with just because that is what most of our interactions with others are about, so for most typical, short and day to day interactions, knowing NF versus NT versus SJ versus SP is enough to get on with.

I just ran across this article that honestly gives a really good explanation for the FeTi versus TeFi differences and really is something to be able to understand before you can determine your type. One of the things to keep in mind is that INFJ and INFP do not share a single cognitive function _at all_. We're complete opposites in everything. It's very confusing and frustrating to be talking with an INFJ and realize that everything I just spoke with them about was interpreted entirely different from how I think about things or intend them to be known. Epic fail in the midst of a great conversation.

You're the only one who will be able to determine whether you use FeTi or TeFi, so I wish you the best of luck.

Oh, and regarding INFPs (and INFJs) talking about themselves, both types are usually okay with talking about themselves in a very superficial or shallow manner, but rarely will you actually know what either one is thinking or feeling unless you have gained their trust. INFJs are better at hiding this than INFPs, and dominant Fi tends to increase the tendency for INFPs to "think aloud" to others without actually realizing what they are doing, so honestly, INFJs are even more secretive than INFPs despite neither being well known for spilling their guts to others.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

Ni-Fe-Ti-Se= INFJ 
Fi-Ne-Si-Te= INFP
*Introverted Intuition - Ni (INFJ, INTJ)*

Ni’s constantly wonder and guess in their head - they do this so often that they often don’t even realize that they are doing it. It more or less becomes a part of them. Ni’s easily get lost in the mind and are thus very introspective, and often pull out ingenious ideas and insights. They view life more globally than any other type, striving to never let themselves forget about the big picture. Ni’s constantly shift their perspectives, and view and understand things from different angles and in different ways.
Under extreme stress Ni’s become paranoid and overly withdrawn. Their inferior function jumps them, and they become overly interested in details and obsessed with physical pleasure. They become slaves to childlike impulses, sometimes ruining themselves with their decisions in the process.
Ni’s confidently trust their intuitions, insights, ideas, and inspirations - often no matter what others say. Their thoughts become part of who they are. They don’t need to rely on others, and they enjoy time to themselves. Their strong independence is a good thing, but they also have a natural suspicion about others and need to learn to trust them (INTJ’s in particular).
Ni’s prefer to think things through as completely as possible and dislike it when others come to quick, simplistic conclusions. Ni’s are known to get frustrated with others. INTJ’s are more likely to show this than INFJs, but nonetheless it is there, and often strongly felt. Ni’s need to remind themselves that they are extremely rare and should be proud that they see things that others don’t. Nonetheless one can certainly understand their grievance with what sometimes seems like the shallow, ignorant ways of the world.
Ni’s continually think about the future, what it may hold, and how what they are currently doing with their life affects it. Ni’s are too often hypersensitive to contingencies, possibilities and implications. To the Ni, anything is possible and could happen. Some Ni’s focus too much on those “coulds” and become worrywarts. Ni’s need to develop their auxiliary function to keep them in touch with the reality of the external world. When Ni’s don’t use their other functions, their unique visions turn to far-fetched crackpot theories, and their confidence turns to downright obstinance.
Another source of frustration for Ni’s is their difficulty articulating their complex views and intuitions. However, when they are able to do this, the result is typically both impressive and impactful. 

*Introverted iNtuiting* involves synthesizing the seemingly paradoxical or contradictory, which takes understanding to a new level. Using this process, we can have moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to us. A disengagement from interactions in the room occurs, followed by a sudden “Aha!” or “That’s it!” The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future. Using this process, we might rely on a focal device or symbolic action to predict, enlighten, or transform. We could find ourselves laying out how the future will unfold based on unseen trends and telling signs. This process can involve working out complex concepts or systems of thinking or conceiving of symbolic or novel ways to understand things that are universal. It can lead to creating transcendent experiences or solutions.
*
Fi- Introverted Feeling
*
It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life’s situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, “Sometimes, some things just have to be said.” On the other hand, most of the time this process works “in private” and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the “essence” of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones. 


you can also check out this forum it might help 
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...about-dominant-auxiliary-functions-fi-ne.html


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

@faeriegal713
Now, just what made you think I was looking for specifically "J and P differences"? To be clear, I'm very aware that looking purely at J & P (things like disorganized vs organized) is an inaccurate way to determine type. I thought the list I made was focused more on Ni/Ne and Fi/Fe, but I guess not?
Maybe I should be more clear.
I'm thinking especially about this: 
"I get the most energy when I am inspired. When I have found a new perspective, a new way to live my life......a promise/vision of change."
Which function is this?
And I get confused because the definitions for the functions seem to be different at different sites. One website said Ni was taking information as "expected interpretations", which I relate strongly to. But I saw Vicky Jo describe Ni as being "addicted to shower moments" which I'm not sure about...
Hmmm...that link you posted is really interesting though...

Anyway, I thank you both for your input. I'm leaning more INFP now but I'll look into it some more. c:


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

good luck  it took me a while to figure out the difference too, i thought i was an INFJ for a while, but i just seem to relate more to the INFP


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

fudge said:


> @faeriegal713
> Now, just what made you think I was looking for specifically "J and P differences"? To be clear, I'm very aware that looking purely at J & P (things like disorganized vs organized) is an inaccurate way to determine type. I thought the list I made was focused more on Ni/Ne and Fi/Fe, but I guess not?
> Maybe I should be more clear.
> I'm thinking especially about this:
> ...


That was careless phrasing on my part in not making it clearer that I think rather than studying each function individually, it may help to study the function pairs (FeTi, TeFi, SeNi, NeSi) in order to help you determine your type. Made more important because the J/P divide between INFJ and INFP really is a lot more than one tiny little letter as you pointed out.

As for the quote, I think it would be better to determine what it is about the new perspective or vision that inspires you. Is it that you have found something which opens up new possibilities, more options, and completely radical perspectives, or does it have more to do with that one new Ah Ha! moment which completely and irrevocably changes the way you interpret the world. The first is more Ne at work, whereas the second is a blending of Ni with Fe.

I can tell you that for myself, the new options and possibilities (which at the time seem endless) can be so very energizing and motivating and inspiring that I can go for a very long while and I am a joy to be around. However, as I start to actually work on the project and must discard more and more options, prune away the possibilities, my inspiration and motivation decrease until I find something else which brings forth new life and energy from me. My INFJ friend will not be inspired near a quarter so often, but when she is, she gains energy as she comes closer to seeing her final vision. If you were to graph our energy levels and motivation levels, you could see how one starts with a huge amount of energy and then dwindles to nothing, (usually before completing the project) whereas the other will start low and very steadily increase until completion.

Does that help at all or would another way to look at it be helpful?


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

faeriegal713 said:


> That was careless phrasing on my part in not making it clearer that I think rather than studying each function individually, it may help to study the function pairs (FeTi, TeFi, SeNi, NeSi) in order to help you determine your type. Made more important because the J/P divide between INFJ and INFP really is a lot more than one tiny little letter as you pointed out.
> 
> As for the quote, I think it would be better to determine what it is about the new perspective or vision that inspires you. Is it that you have found something which opens up new possibilities, more options, and completely radical perspectives, or does it have more to do with that one new Ah Ha! moment which completely and irrevocably changes the way you interpret the world. The first is more Ne at work, whereas the second is a blending of Ni with Fe.
> 
> ...


Sorry...i have a bad habit of taking the most negative interpretation of things ;v;
ahhh, okay. that's a good idea. 

I'd say more the second one...actually having a lot of options tends to overwhelm me.
My moments of inspiration are more like "OH MY GOD! I can take _that_ route in life!" & being able to see things from a new perspective...
although my energy levels seem more to be like how you described yours ;P The longing usually feels better than actually going through with the plan. If that makes sense.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you ever thought you could be an extravert in stead of an introvert?

If you haven't yet then I'll explain it to make the difference between the functions and the layman's understanding of it, which is flawed.

First of all extravert is someone who primarily uses one of the 4 extroverted functions in his or her approach to processing information, an introvert is someone who mainly uses the introverted functions. You might say "Oh but we use both" and in this you are right. On a normal day, people will introvert and extrovert. We all use both functions. We have to stop thinking of I and E as personality traits and think of them as they really are....*verbs*. If a person is doing something when they are using these.

Some people are shy or have some anxiety problems, or more serious avoidant problems which lead to them withdrawing from social life, having few or no friends. These people might still be extraverts, simply because even while alone and scared they do what they do best and that is to extravert.

Someone who is concerned with how people view him/her, who is afraid of criticism and rejection is an extravert, because all of these things are extroverted behaviors. Simply put the obsessively think and feel, observe the external world, others, scanning for potentially frightening situations. (In theory this should be the Ne - Fi, Se -Fi pairs, aka observe then appoint a value (in this case negative through getting scared).

The degree of I or E can be observed in how well they deal with this. Some people don't feel the need to be social or out there doing things alone or not, while others want to be out there...but are too afraid to do it and this tortures them. There is a difference between preferring the sidelines and being social and being forced to the sidelines because being more involved is scary.

Introverts think and then do and then they think again. Extroverts think while doing (the famous ENFP "I can't think properly if I don't talk at the same time".) Introverts like quiet contemplation, extraverts need external stimuli. 

Extrovert functions generate new ideas and options without choosing one *Ne*, experience sensations, like feeling sand beneath your feet without forming an opinion about it *Se*, organize their outside world through logic *Te*, express feelings, needs and wants, give care and understand the feelings, needs and wants of others, externalize feelings *Fe*.

Introverts do other things. Functions: remember past events, compare things and people how they were in the past and how they are now, use history (this is all an inner mental process where the person recalls information from within) *Si*, find logical inconsistencies and objective solutions to problems, abstract theories (this also is an inner mental process known as logical linear objective thinking) *Ti*, connect the dots of information and gain sudden insight into a situation (the eureka moment) *Ni*, having inner values that can be different from the rest of society, *Fi *is an internal judging function that appoints a value to everything.

All of us do all of these, but to different degrees. Theoretically why we have so few ESFPs on this forum is because they use the Se- Fi combo, which is the experience sensations and give them value. Forums are a place of contemplation and thought exchnage...there is not much to experience here through senses and thus the value of it is low for an ESFP. In other words, this does not excite them enough for them to care.


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

@fudge

INFJ or INFP? a closer look

This article just helped me immensely. It compares the tertiary functions of INFP and INFJ


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

Anarchy said:


> Have you ever thought you could be an extravert in stead of an introvert?
> 
> If you haven't yet then I'll explain it to make the difference between the functions and the layman's understanding of it, which is flawed.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I did actually consider that but only briefly. It's true that I'm afraid of rejection but I decided I must be an introvert because of how much I "turn into myself" during social interactions. I can recall several times as a kid I would go to a sleepover and be the life of the party (well, in a small group of 12 year olds) but once I hit the peak of my energy I would suddenly turn very quiet and cold. I just "think" about it too much.

I think a main reason for my introversion is that I sort of read people so much it makes me uncomfortable. Like, I can sense when somebody is the slightest bit uncomfortable and I "feel" their discomfort, probably more powerful than they do. Which is....NiFe I guess? (correct me if I'm wrong, please) Also I'm just thinking about things too much in general (mostly philosophizing, refining ideas in my mind) that I can't really live in the moment enough to talk to a lot of people.

Hmmm, so anyway i've been thinking, and this might be a bit of a stretch but--the more I think about it I think I might be an INTJ with crappy Te? It makes sense to me that I am an unhealthy version of whatever type I am. I think I relate to Ni far more than Ne so INFP isn't making much sense anymore. And I'm unsure of INFJ because the more I read about Fe (unless I have interpreted it wrong) it makes me uncomfortable. I highly doubt anybody associates me with "social norms" (which seems to be a focus of Fe). I do really want to make people feel comfortable, but the way I do it seems to be by actually going outside the norms. Like, when I have enough energy I act extremely crazy and weird to try to get everybody to loosen up a bit. A friend told me once "You're the only person I know who will make a room feel less awkward by being really awkward." 
ISFP could also be possible I guess but I think my Se sucks too much, even to be an ISFP with weak Se. And I don't really relate to any ISFP stuff either.


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

@lothweneriniel
I think I relate more to Ti but perhaps just a bit more, neither of them is really "calling out" to me


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

@fudge You sound like me. I related to everything you wrote. I feel that I am more INFJ than INFP but I get confused sometimes myself.

Look at Ni/Ne Ti/Fe and Te/Fi. I know you already have, but have a good read through the threads on the cognitive functions part of the forum

This is the way I eventually decided it. The problem I had reading about Fi vs Fe was how do you know your "personal value system" doesn't just happen to match up to what is thought to be the norm? I mean, I don't think of myself as part of society (INFP?) but I would never be comfortable making a decision based on my feelings rather than other peoples. I find it difficult to motivate myself if I'm the one who will get the reward. I am more motivated by the idea of making others happy or just not letting them down. (INFJ?)

Hard isn't it?

Have a look at Ni because that really narrows it down. Ni is the dominant function in INTJs and INFJs only. You don't seem like an INTJ thus far, so if you use Ni, you're probably an INFJ, as far as I'm concerned!

These threads are good to flick through to understand Ni.

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/56401-down-rabbit-hole-introverted-intuiting.html

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/25454-i-need-understand-ni.html

The other way I worked it out was just by going on the INFJ and INFP forums and having a look around. Read the "You know you're a ___ when...." threads stuck at the top. They're useful. INFJs and INFP are different. They're both dreamy and creative but you'll realise when you start reading those threads that you're definitely one or the other. I related to INFJ.


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

@ukinfj
Yeah, I get really confused about the definitions of Fe and Fi. Fe just seems more "proper" which isn't how I would describe myself. And I was reading Vicky Jo's website I started doubting INFJ even more because the way she communicated, both on the website and the videos, seemed so different than the way I do. I'm more straightforward and quiet-ish, and she seems more...."showy"? 
I know I'm definitely very uncomfortable about making a decision without considering the feelings of everybody else first. But I'm not sure if this applies to the NF temperament in general (values unity) or mainly Fe-users? sigh...

Those links were extremely helpful. The "Down the rabbit hole" describes my perception of the world perfectly. Spot-on.
I'm going to stick with INFJ right now, look through threads as you suggested and clarify my decision. Thanks C:


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Anarchy said:


> Someone who is concerned with how people view him/her, who is afraid of criticism and rejection is an extravert, because all of these things are extroverted behaviors.


Nope, untrue. Just about everybody on the planet care what others think of them at least a little.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Hosker said:


> Nope, untrue. Just about everybody on the planet care what others think of them at least a little.


I meant the behavior itself. There are no introverts or extraverts, only introverted and extraverted actions. If you are concerned more with the outside world then that is extraverting Ne outside possibilities, Fe outside social structure and caring for others, Te organizing the world around you, Se observing the world around you through the 5 senses. Extraverts are doers.

In contrast introverts are thinkers. Fi internal value system, Si recalling from memory, Ti developing logical structures, observing inconsistency (aka thinking), Ni gaining sudden insight. Introverts think first then act. Extroverts act first and think while acting.

How social someone is can be an indicator, but it is not a requirement for the psychological definition of extroversion.

Example: I think while I talk and as I write. I don't think things through prior to acting. Its a simultaneous process. It's called thinking on your feet. When I post on PerC..that is when I think through my writing. I just start and the post takes on a life of it's own. Same thing when I start ranting about some subject. I don't read user manuals and things like that, I just start and *make it up as I go.*

 Es are doers, Is are thinkers.


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

fudge said:


> @lothweneriniel
> I think I relate more to Ti but perhaps just a bit more, neither of them is really "calling out" to me


Yeah. I got over being immensely helped by it. I've read half of the articles on that website at this point and still do not know. Typing is difficult stuff.


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

fudge said:


> @ukinfj
> Yeah, I get really confused about the definitions of Fe and Fi. Fe just seems more "proper" which isn't how I would describe myself. And I was reading Vicky Jo's website I started doubting INFJ even more because the way she communicated, both on the website and the videos, seemed so different than the way I do. I'm more straightforward and quiet-ish, and she seems more...."showy"?
> :


I had a difficult time with her showyness as well. A lot of the INFJ stuff seemed to apply to me with regard to the other-centeredness, as well as some other things, I'm sure, that I've forgotten. Something in her attitude was bothersome though.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

yay
the major difference about the two is Fe vs Fi if you want to determine your type. Having a good understanding of this will help you !
INFJ / INFP are somewhat similar cuz they share same dominant 2 strongest evaluatory function (Fi/Ni). Difference is that INFP prefere closure of Fi with Ni/Ne support while INFJ openness of Ni with Fi/Fe support. 
An INFJ really on Ni can be hard to distinguish, but their is a way : while youre concentrated on right, wrong, what to say, they are concentrated on their dream ^^

Thinking about right and wrong, happy when you follow a new path of life, remaining stubborn when someone want to break your view ect all you say strongly suggest INFP.

many description of INFJ and INFP melt all into one, they are close to be 2 description of the same stuff sometime.

other way to determine are if you can handle Fe person for long time without wasting energy (if not > not likely to use Fe), if you are concentrated on action and emotion (if yes your more TXXF , FXXT than SXXN NXXS ) , if you can support Se dom for more than 5 second (if you fall in love : youre INFJ or INTJ, if you run away fast : youre Se point of least resistance, so not INFJ), what kind of person you discuss often with...


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

@no_id Can you elaborate on the running away vs falling in love bit?


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

lothweneriniel said:


> I had a difficult time with her showyness as well. A lot of the INFJ stuff seemed to apply to me with regard to the other-centeredness, as well as some other things, I'm sure, that I've forgotten. Something in her attitude was bothersome though.


 I actually decided to look up some stuff and found that a lot of INFJs feel the same way, that she acts too extraverted for them to relate her, and some just flat out dislike her. As for me, I got the feeling that a lot of the things she said were extremely sugar-coated....not in a good way either, I mean like it felt very insincere. And the way she approached things....I felt like she had a dislike for INFPs, the way she talked made me think she thought they were all INFJ-wannabes or something... And the way she talked about herself and other people was certainly not the way I'd do it... *shrug* 

Anyway, I have a question for INFJs and INFPs:
I really need to know what to expect out of a situation so I can make predictions. Like, if I have enough information I can imagine the future situation in my head and keep going through it until it's perfect. Doing new things scares me (although I'm working on this). I rehearse a lot of lines in my head for future situations and sometimes just about stuff I feel strongly about, just in case I ever have a conversation about it. 
This seems to be an INFJ thing, but is it at all possible for INFPs to be this way?


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

no_id said:


> yay
> the major difference about the two is Fe vs Fi if you want to determine your type. Having a good understanding of this will help you !
> INFJ / INFP are somewhat similar cuz they share same dominant 2 strongest evaluatory function (Fi/Ni). Difference is that INFP prefere closure of Fi with Ni/Ne support while INFJ openness of Ni with Fi/Fe support.
> An INFJ really on Ni can be hard to distinguish, but their is a way : while youre concentrated on right, wrong, what to say, they are concentrated on their dream ^^
> ...


I think you're right about the right & wrong stuff being INFP but being stubborn about my view is INFJ, I'm pretty sure...
I have dreams and kind of a "big picture" in my mind for the future, the thing is this picture seems to change a lot...but while each picture is in my mind I am stubborn about it....
...I'm not making a lot of sense, am I...


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

Simply its that INFP hate Se, and INFJ having Se suggestive (the "wait for a savior" things) are attracted to Se dom.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm too lazy to read all the posts, but I'm not sure if anyone has linked you to this yet:
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...nfj-orangeappleds-anecdote-p-j-confusion.html


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Somebody on the INFP forum wrote that each of the NF types correspond to a temperament. The INFJs are the NTs. The INFPs are the NFs. The ENFJ are the SJs. The ENFP are the SPs. It works as a guideline for me, given that they all share a certain passion for NF subjects like ethics, art and people.

INFPs seem really into... Experiencing stuff, internally. It's hard to explain, but they just seem to suck up the exterior world like a sponge and turn it into some kind of inner, emotional turmoil of inspiration. They are very into the visual. Just looking around the INFP forum, I feel like the avatars and signatures are usually pretty cool and artistic in a way the INFJ quite aren't. The INFJ, rather, seem more invested into analyzing feelings and emotional states.


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> Somebody on the INFP forum wrote that each of the NF types correspond to a temperament. The INFJs are the NTs. The INFPs are the NFs. The ENFJ are the SJs. The ENFP are the SPs. It works as a guideline for me, given that they all share a certain passion for NF subjects like ethics, art and people.
> 
> INFPs seem really into... Experiencing stuff, internally. It's hard to explain, but they just seem to suck up the exterior world like a sponge and turn it into some kind of inner, emotional turmoil of inspiration. They are very into the visual. Just looking around the INFP forum, I feel like the avatars and signatures are usually pretty cool and artistic in a way the INFJ quite aren't. The INFJ, rather, seem more invested into analyzing feelings and emotional states.


What you described about the INFPs is something I used to feel a LOT. However, I went a lot of big changes (mostly internal) the past few months and as a result I've become extremely analytical....
Perhaps I'm a depressed INFP? I used to feel everything, all the time...it was intense, and I loved it. Sometime recently I have lost that part of me and I've noticed it's made living a lot more difficult.

I'm going back to undecided until I read more threads xD;;;


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

fudge said:


> What you described about the INFPs is something I used to feel a LOT. However, I went a lot of big changes (mostly internal) the past few months and as a result I've become extremely analytical....
> Perhaps I'm a depressed INFP? I used to feel everything, all the time...it was intense, and I loved it. Sometime recently I have lost that part of me and I've noticed it's made living a lot more difficult.
> 
> I'm going back to undecided until I read more threads xD;;;


That is the problem I'm having too. It's hard exactly to remember what I was like before I was depressed, but I seem to remember being more into my emotions. I don't think I ever lacked the ability to step back and analyze it all, though.

I see you settled on INTJ. Reasons?


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

lothweneriniel said:


> That is the problem I'm having too. It's hard exactly to remember what I was like before I was depressed, but I seem to remember being more into my emotions. I don't think I ever lacked the ability to step back and analyze it all, though.
> 
> I see you settled on INTJ. Reasons?


 Same here, I always had the ability to analyze my/other's emotions but it became a lot more clear since I've been mildly depressed.
I think it might help figure out your type if you look at it that way. When stressed, INFJ's tend to turn to Ti and INFP's tend to turn to Si.

Lookie here: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/59738-function.html
& also, I realized I use Ti far too much to be an INFP, where Ti is the absolute last function.


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

fudge said:


> Same here, I always had the ability to analyze my/other's emotions but it became a lot more clear since I've been mildly depressed.
> I think it might help figure out your type if you look at it that way. When stressed, INFJ's tend to turn to Ti and INFP's tend to turn to Si.
> 
> Lookie here: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/59738-function.html
> & also, I realized I use Ti far too much to be an INFP, where Ti is the absolute last function.


I read some of that, but I want to ask you a question before I forget it.

When talking about abuse I've been through, I tend to pull back and say, both how I was manipulated, the abuser isolating me from my family and friends in certain ways, basically dissecting and explaining his grooming of me. I then go on to talk about the survival mechanisms that came from that and the effect they have on my current behavior patterns. I also talk about my mother, and the way she was when we were children, relating it to her own abuse and the patterns she learned in coping and how they manifest into the situations we now deal with.

My sister takes a different approach and gets really emotional. She talks about how violated she felt by everything and how disturbing it is to her. I'm sure we are both NF, so the difference seems significant.

I'm getting sidetracked. My question is just, does that seem like Ti under stress?


----------



## fudge (Jun 19, 2011)

lothweneriniel said:


> I read some of that, but I want to ask you a question before I forget it.
> 
> When talking about abuse I've been through, I tend to pull back and say, both how I was manipulated, the abuser isolating me from my family and friends in certain ways, basically dissecting and explaining his grooming of me. I then go on to talk about the survival mechanisms that came from that and the effect they have on my current behavior patterns. I also talk about my mother, and the way she was when we were children, relating it to her own abuse and the patterns she learned in coping and how they manifest into the situations we now deal with.
> 
> ...


bleh sorry that I didn't reply sooner

I think it might be. The "dissecting" and analyzing you describe sounds like Ti, it also sounds a lot like how I look at my own painful memories. I read that the INFJ uses Ti under stress by basically detaching emotionally from the situation. I think INFP's are more likely to relive the experience (Si) and its emotions although I'm not sure. It could also have to do a bit with maturity.


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess a lot of people are pretty sure I'm INFP, and I think Fi does make sense for me, so I'm going with that one and maturity. Thanks!


----------

